# Police Officer Robert Shane Wilson



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Police Officer Robert Shane Wilson Doraville Police Department, Georgia

End of Watch: Monday, November 14, 2011

Bio & Incident Details

*Age:* 27
*Tour:* Not available
*Badge #* Not available
*Cause:* Vehicular assault
*Incident Date:* 11/14/2011
*Weapon:* Automobile
*Suspect:* Injured

Police Officer Shane Wilson was killed when his vehicle was struck head-on by an SUV on I-20 in DeKalb County.

Officer Wilson was off duty, but on call as part of his department SWAT team, when he was contacted by dispatchers and directed to respond to a home invasion call in Doraville. The crash occurred as he drove to the scene. He succumbed to his injuries at the scene of the crash.
Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief John King
Doraville Police Department
3750 Park Avenue
Doraville, GA 30340


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Wilson


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------



## Scrunchy502 (Nov 10, 2011)

RIP


----------



## SPINMASS (Jan 30, 2004)

RIP Officer


----------

